# Anyone need channel cats for their pond? (SW Ohio)



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Post edited: catfish are gone! Thanks!


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ill take some! we need some now because first of all there are at least a million 5 inch bluegill in the lake. And if that wasnt bad enough some punks that dont even live in the subdivision STOLE 5 CATFISH OVER 10LBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

